
The venture capital business in Asia is beginning to rival that in North America - whitenoice
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-10-18/silicon-valley-challenged-by-china-india-for-venture-dollars
======
1971genocide
Comparing Asia to North America is such a false equivalence.

Asia is huge. Like 63% of humanity huge.

Of-course the market in Asia is going to be much more massive.

A lot of rural places in India have better Internet that I have sitting here
in a British city - at a much more discounted price.

Everyday millions of people are coming online - internet virgins. They will
have their own new taste, needs, etc.

The thing to understand before you think about investing your hard earned
money in an asian country - is even though the volume of amazing ventures are
a lot more - each smart ventures is followed by 1000s of dumb ones.

The signal to noise ratio in low - unless your are in the market - you will be
scammed - this is why a lot of large companies have tried and failed to start
industries all over asia.

Anytime you start pouring a lot of money anywhere - govt, scammers, etc all
want to dig into you. Red-Tape, bribery, lack of transparency and rule of law.

This is not as overwhelmingly present in European or american markets.

I do not for a second doubt that the market size, growth, etc are going to be
insane in asia for the foreseeable future - but there is a question of
sustainability - and this requires structural change in government in many
asian countries.

Unless you are interested in short term - high risk - high reward outcome. And
are more interested in long term investment - then Asia needs some reform
before you think about investing big time there.

~~~
ThomPete
Europe is almost twice as big as the US, yet US technology companies dominate
Europe in almost any startup category. So I don't think brushing it away on
that basis is helpful.

At the end of the day if it goes as it normally does with technology there are
going to be few winners in each industry and many loosers.

If Asia manages to create more successful companies locally they are going to
be able to create more successful companies internationally which means just
as the US have many in Europe, Asia can have many in the US (Alibaba comes to
mind)

It's not a competition, it's a game with no rules and no judges.

------
ucaetano
Most of that VC is not being invested into innovative ideas, products or
business models, but local versions of foreign companies than can't operate in
China for diverse reasons, ranging from privacy to foreign ownership
restrictions. The value created will be mostly limited to the Chinese market.

~~~
lambdasquirrel
Meh... it would be hard to compare in practice, given how VCs tend to chase
trends in general, funding lots and lots of copycats in the hope that they
will fund the last successful player in the field. Or maybe I'm just bitter
about the state of fundraising in the valley. ;)

~~~
ucaetano
VC in emerging markets (I come from one, and work with several) tend to be a
bit different than that. cost of capital and uncertainty is much higher, so VC
funds have to take a lot less risk, only betting in existing and proven
business models. That's why you almost never see a really innovative startup
from EMs, risk of an EM + risk of a new business model is just too high for
most VCs.

------
taksintikk
Quality vs Quantity.. This is an ideas business. Copy pasting has limitations.

~~~
sremani
Of course all those Ruby on Rails shops in SV are innovating, but Asia is only
doing Copy-Paste? I am long on America as much as any other guy, but this kind
of hubris has a huge price tag. There is a nice book "Art and Fear", in which
Group A was given task to create a quality art and Group B was given a task of
creating a lot of art with any kind of quality, at the end of the test, Group
B produced better quality art, because they got the practice with the trial
and error feedback. Group A suffered trying to get perfect from the get go. So
a resounding Yes, to Quantity is a Quality.

------
jarboot
在HN，多少人学习中文？

